# Ford TW tractors



## JD3430

Were these tractors junky or unreliable?
In looking for a tractor, I find a lot of them available for very reasonable prices.
Is there something undesireable about them that makes them lower priced than comparable used tractors?


----------



## Farmall706

I have ran a TW 5 and loved it. Even though I am an International man, I would buy one if I could. I know a dairy farmer that uses one, has for many years. He won't even look at the newer tractors, he likes the weight of it for heavy field use.


----------



## Vol

Man, you cant ask a question like that and get a response because it will just make enemies. Somewhere, someone on here will almost invariably have "THE" piece of equipment that is being referenced and if a responder gives it down the road he has gotten on somones sheet list. I think you probably already have things figured out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Yeah, I hear ya there. I have been all over looking at tractors and there's sooooo many to chose from. The TW's seem to sell so cheap!
I really want an IH 52-5488 or a Case/IH Magnum 7xxx, but too much $$$.
Not crazy about the Ford 6.6L diesel and they look as ugly as it gets with the blue paint. Dont know if they have reversers or any nice features.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Saw a tw for sale by farmer in classifieds on newagtalk.com for 19,900 I think. Check it out


----------



## Vol

JD3430.....a Case Magnum is dang good tractor....if thats what I wanted I would either wait until it happened or I would go and MAKE it happen.....wills and ways...

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> JD3430.....a Case Magnum is dang good tractor....if thats what I wanted I would either wait until it happened or I would go and MAKE it happen.....wills and ways...
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yah, don't settle, if you can't get what you really want, then wait another year and see if finances improve. You'll spend a lot of time in whatever you buy so make sure it's what you _really_ want.


----------



## urednecku

The best, and fastest, way to find the one you _really _want, is to go ahead and stretch the budget and get a "make do" one. Within a month, I guarantee you'll find the one you want, at a dang good price....but can't get it because you just spent all yer $$$$$$

When the time's right, it'll be there.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I totally agree with vol, mlappin, and urednecku. Great advice. I always waited until I could afford exactly what I wanted. Of course that took a little extra long time because they were all green


----------



## porksplace

I see you are in Lancaster Co. You have several old Ford/NH dealers in your area with lots of experence with these tractors. Remember the 401 Ford diesel was the most mass produced engine in the world market.A lot of thoses engines used in trucks overseas.These engines do leak a little oil like the old Detroits did and if you do buy one and it is not leaking a little oil leave it be because its not going to have power.


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> Yah, don't settle, if you can't get what you really want, then wait another year and see if finances improve. You'll spend a lot of time in whatever you buy so make sure it's what you _really_ want.


That's usually what I do too, but I can get a TW 130HP for 2/3 the price of a Magnum 130HP.


----------



## urednecku

I know the feeling, dang hard to make up yer mind. Toss a coin, heads TW, tails Magnum. The instant it leaves your thumb, you'll know which one you'll be happier with.

Think about it this way, 2 or 5 years from now, which one do you think you'd be happier with? _*AFTER it's paid off*_, you won't be worried about the price any more. And you should be riding it lots more years than paying for it.

Bottom line, which one will you be happier with??


----------



## JD3430

Case/IH or even an older IH for sure.
I just don't have the money for one. TW I could buy today.
Tough choice......that usually forces me to do nothing lol

Look at this TW15. That's a heck of a deal: http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7027735&


----------



## Vol

Noticed in the ad that it never mentions the A/C.....that could be huge.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

I would think that unit has AC. You couldn't survive in the heat in that cab without it.


----------



## slowzuki

A friend has a TW-15, engine blew within a month of owning it in the middle of planting season. Its one of the least favourite tractors on their farm because the transmission isn't a powershift and is pretty clunky. The replacement engine was cheap, they bought a military surplus unit, the engine is also used in some types of apc's I guess. They bought it because it is cheap hp and its met their needs for dragging a big no-till unit very well in their hills. Despite the complaints, its been there 6-7 years and no signs of it leaving yet.


----------



## Gearclash

> Look at this TW15. That's a heck of a deal:


Funny. This outfit sold me my MX170. It was a little bit of a tough looking unit but the price was right and it worked good.


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> I would think that unit has AC. You couldn't survive in the heat in that cab without it.


Yeah, agree 100%, but if it has a good AC unit its almost always mentioned in the ad...if its crappy, there usually is no mention.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

Looks like that tractor has pretty good shoes on it as well. Vol is right.....that would be the first thing that I would ask about. The A/C. But it doesnt mention much in the ad at all so it might not even be of worry. I have one other thought to throw up there that hasnt been mentioned. I think knowing what you REALLY want comes with experience. You can think you know what you want but I think you really know what you want when you have experience with enough equipment that its an easy choice. (Does that make sense?) So your next purchase may seem like the RIGHT tractor at the time (and hopefully it is) but you may not think that after some time. But that's part of experience and luck! I think a guy just decides what they want (in their budget) and go after it. Dont worry about everything, you wont find something perfect that is used. Just make sure it has the MAIN things your looking for and go after it. That's what I do at least.


----------



## haystax

We had to rent a New Holland 6070 because it was all we could find on short notice. It is the biggest pile of sh!! I have ever seen. Transmission shifting is terrible, clutch is basically an on/off switch, seat ergonomics are horrible, ergonomics in general are terrible really, the only one thing decent about the tractor is the bluetooth radio. Plenty of power and it certainly fine for the high school kid who drives it but I would never own one of these tractors!

Ever since the demise of the Case MX series, I haven't found a decent midsize haying tractor that I really like as much as the old faithful MX120. Case Puma was decent but the price is way out of line for the hp rating. I think we will try a Case Maxxum Pro next year with a different transmission.


----------



## urednecku

CockrellHillFarms & Haystax makes a point. Might try renting one for a season, that would tell you a lot about it. From experience, what you think you want today is not always what you wish you had after you really get to know a piece of equipment. That would also give you more time to save $$ toward ownership.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

If you decided to rent one, try a rental purchase where some of the rent would go towards the purchase. That way, you don't blow all of your money. Mike


----------



## Mike120

I like Ford Tractors, I've currently got a 7710. It's the second 7710 I've owned and it's a good reliable tractor. I've run TW's, never owned one, but know a lot of people who have. As previously pointed out the 401 ci engine is a good engine, but unless you find a late model TW15, you are looking at a 25-30 year old tractor. Everything depends on how it was used and how well it was maintained. The same goes for any old tractor no matter what brand it is. With Fords, you can usually always find parts. Alexander's Tractor Parts and many others have rebuilt parts and NH dealers still have a lot of inventory. As long as you stick with the major brands you should be able to find parts. Just make sure whatever you get, that you get a service manual for it. The problem is usually finding someone to work on it if you can't do it yourself.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

I actually tried to rent a new NH or JD to see which one I liked better. Funny thing is, no one around here would rent one. Too many people buying new tractors to make a long story short. NH is currently working on a deal with me similar to how they rent tractors out to the state. But I havent gotten that deal done yet. So depending on your area, they may or may not be inclined to so something like that.


----------



## JD3430

CockrellHillFarms said:


> Looks like that tractor has pretty good shoes on it as well. Vol is right.....that would be the first thing that I would ask about. The A/C. But it doesnt mention much in the ad at all so it might not even be of worry. I have one other thought to throw up there that hasnt been mentioned. I think knowing what you REALLY want comes with experience. You can think you know what you want but I think you really know what you want when you have experience with enough equipment that its an easy choice. (Does that make sense?) So your next purchase may seem like the RIGHT tractor at the time (and hopefully it is) but you may not think that after some time. But that's part of experience and luck! I think a guy just decides what they want (in their budget) and go after it. Dont worry about everything, you wont find something perfect that is used. Just make sure it has the MAIN things your looking for and go after it. That's what I do at least.


Yeah, sage advice there.....
I really want a Magnum or older IH, but very expensive. The reason is the dual PTO, the engines that came with them (DT or Cummins) and the fact that they're so popular with hay farmers around here. It seems like every hay farmer has at least one IH or Case/IH. That tells me they must be good hay tractors.


----------

